# McManor



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Great weekend got some stuff up.Hope I can finish by next weekend.
http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?feature=mhum


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Do you have another way to post the video? This link asks for a log-on to YouTube before the video can be seen.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry about that hope this works.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Perfect, thanks! I'm going to slide this thread over to Haunt Photos and Videos for you - that's the best place for it.

Love the rattling boards and the kicking witch who seems to have crashed on your rooftop


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

thats pretty slick.. I like the rippling walls.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh that is just too cool!!! The rattling boards is what makes it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Neat, I like the wall effect.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Very cool set. You will have to give us a behind the scenes look at your wall.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very cool.....


----------



## gspice6 (Sep 2, 2010)

awesome


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone.Spooky J if you look at my videos on you tube there is one that shows how the boards are moving.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice effect!


----------

